# jl audio 1000/1 or hd 1200/1



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Which one is built better sounds better and dissipates heat better? Who has used both of these amps and could give a educated opinion?


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

From what ive heard the 1200 is better all around.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Slash are using older tech and having a bigger size while the HD are using newer tech and smaller in size.....
Both are great amps(even I only used the HD750/1), I may consider the space and weight...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have had and used them both, I agree with the earlier statement. The slash is great if you have the room and cooling ability. For a more modern cleaner look, I would suggest the 1200. I'm sorry that I even sold mine but it was just not being used to it's full potential. May I inquire as to what you will be running with this ?


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

A rf 15 inch t1 which is rated at 1000 watts rms.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

HD1200/1 is what I will get.....
Got some extra headroom for me to play around with it....


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I went with the HD 1200/1 and purchased one today. So far I like it. Surprisingly enough I am also impressed by the JX 1000/1. When I connected my HD 1200/1 I could immediately hear the difference. Not by much though.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have yet to try the JX as most people are price conscious and would rather believe that by paying more for the HD, you are getting a better build. If I had need for that much power I would def spring towards the JX model just because.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Don't sleep on the JX series. They are sleepers for the price.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still in need of two amps for my Ram, and the JX are strong contenders.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

As much as I loved the Slash series, they take up a lot of real estate, they're less efficient and those heatsinks do get hot. HD all the way.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

My 2 Jl Audio jx 360/4 and jx 1000/1 outdid my rf power series amplifiers (t600-4 and t1000-1bdcp). They don't get hot.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

In car enviroment, efficiencies and heat generations are something I'll consider first....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That is the exact set up that I am looking to do in my Ram, 360/4 and the 1000/1 both in the JX series.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

JL reminds me of mercedes benz, even their lower lines perform well and are built very very well. My xd 400/4 sounds exactly like my jx 360/4. So far i am liking my hd 1200/1. I give a lot of props to that jx 1000/1. Jl used older class d technology, made it very efficient and built those amps to last. I have gut pictures of the jx 1000/1 and 360/4 that i will post tomorrow.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Here are some gut pictures of the JX 1000/1 and JX 360/4. These amps have solid heatsinks, 105 degree capacitors and what really impressed me was the cleanness of the circuit board and the way the mosfets are attached to the heatsink.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

cleansoundz said:


> Here are some gut pictures of the JX 1000/1 and JX 360/4. These amps have solid heatsinks, 105 degree capacitors and what really impressed me was the cleanness of the circuit board and the way the mosfets are attached to the heatsink.


Old thread, but exacly what I was looking for, thanks for the detailed photos of the internals, I saw in your signature that you are not using anymore this amps, they had any issue? or just dont fit in your recent installs?


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

The amps were great. I just purchased the newer JL Slash V3 amps and had no use for the JX anymore. I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Is the slash 1200/1 v3 any different than the slash 1000/1 v2?. They look like they were just rebadged 1000/1 v2


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> Is the slash 1200/1 v3 any different than the slash 1000/1 v2?. They look like they were just rebadged 1000/1 v2


Honestly, I own both. The boards for the 1000/1 v2 and 1200/1 v3 are very different. Personally, I think the 1000/1 v2 is stronger. I ran both and tested about 5-6 times with the same settings using my DD 1, with the volume at 33/35 using a 40hz test tone with a -5 db track and I found in all 5 times the 1000/1 v2 to be slightly stronger. The crossover, infrasonic and bass settings were all matched to be equivalent. The output of the two is nice either way. Just my two cents.

When I called the technician at JL audio and shared my findings, he tried to dispute it and told me that isn't the case. Look at the prices on the 1200/1 V3 and you will notice that there have been more discounts offered on the 1200/1 V3 vs the 1000/1 v2.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Here is the board for the JL 1200/1 V3



Here is the board for the JL 1000/1 V2


The JL 1200/1 V3 has a different board for sure.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. The 1000/1 looks alittle more stout on the inside to my untrained eye. It is good to know though that they werent simply rebadged 1000/1 v2.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Also to my untrained eye 1000/1 looks meaty plus it has 8 big caps vs 6 , i miss my 1000/1 v1


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Richv72 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. The 1000/1 looks alittle more stout on the inside to my untrained eye. It is good to know though that they werent simply rebadged 1000/1 v2.


I agree on your untrained eye. I thought he same thing when I opened both of the amps up. However what you see on the outside is correct as far as performance. JL would have done better to just paint the 1000/1 v2 and leave the internals alone. I gave my 1200/1 v3 many chances in terms of power to which it did well. But again not as well as my 1000/1 v2. I bought the 1200/1 v3 because I was told that the 1000/1 v2 was no longer made. I regretted selling my other new 1000/1 v2. Once I hooked up the 1200/1 v3, I was thinking "ok, everything sounds good". Then on EBAY, I found a brand new unused 1000/1 V2 and jumped on it immediately. In 3 different woofer set-ups with both amps being used within a half-hour apart and with the same settings and using my DD 1 to tune both of them, the 1000/1 v2 won.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks cleansoundz I almost made the switch before reading this


----------



## slugman2894 (Feb 21, 2012)

I prefer the HD 1200/1, people say that the 1000/1 can handle it's own against it though. It really just comes down to space, as many people aren't going to be able to hear the difference if your not in need of the "bass eq". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

slugman2894 said:


> I prefer the HD 1200/1, people say that the 1000/1 can handle it's own against it though. It really just comes down to space, as many people aren't going to be able to hear the difference if your not in need of the "bass eq".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, the bass eq doesn't make much of a difference to me either. However the 1000/1 v2 was always known to be underrated. They were benched to put out 1200 watts easy. The bass that comes out of the 1000/1 v2 is more raw power than the 1200/1. In the end though it doesn't matter between the 2 amps. Just don't buy the 1200/1 v3 expecting anything spectular. Dissappointment will follow.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Cleansoundz
Appreciate you taking the time to take the pics and answer some questions I had along these lines. Looks like solid build quality.
Have a question.
I'm debating on whether to "upgrade" my choice of amp from a XD600/1 to the slash 1000/1 watt club.(First weekend of the new year! Woot!) I'll only be running one shallow mount 10Tw3 stealth under the cargo covered(Lexus RX350) and my major concern is that I have a *cool running amp*. What I'm wondering is will a more powerful amp running on low power run cooler than a similar less powered amp on the same setting. More power-less effort-run cooler? In your experience what amps run cool on easy listening use? 
My subs do lead an easy life


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Just out of being curious to CleanSoundz, how would you 'hold' the JX's to the HD and Slashes?


----------

